# A new Heavy (horsedrawn) truck



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

A ‘Heavy’ Truck

I have built what the Dover Publications book call a ‘truck’ or more specifically a ‘heavy truck’ used for moving the larger, and heavy loads around. They could also have sloping floors which made them look very strange, and these generally included a roller on the rear to help in loading. The same style of sloping floor was also used for coal delivery trucks, where the coal was to be discharged into bunkers below ground level. The ‘footprint’ of the truck is virtually the same as the Schliech ‘Wild West’ covered wagon at 6” long and 3” wide over the body, also the height of the loading deck is the same.

My version is more traditional with a level floor and slatted sides, and to the general size of horse drawn vehicles. The floor is from 2mm thick styrene, and the sides are made with 2mm square styrene uprights and a wide plank of 1mm styrene and 1.5mm PVC strips for the rails above. The front is 60 thou, as it has the seat fixed to it, the rear door is also 1.5mm thick.

I did not have any metal strip for the centre part of the springs, so I experimented – from my (ex food tray) aluminum sheet I marked out a strip 6mm wide and folded it to 3mm wide, gluing it together: that was formed the basic shape of the springs, they were enlarged by additional leaves of .020 styrene; these are heavy springs so they have a lot of leaves – more than the passenger carrying vehicles. 

The three rear ones are 8 leaves and the front three are 6 leaves each. The extra spring for both front and rear, that comes into play when the normal springs are depressed due to the load in the truck. The front spring, which is fitted to the rear of the turntable assembly connects, to the rear ends of the side springs. The turntable itself is made of 3mm square PVC foam strips and the turntable ring sits on the top surface which the turntable rings being made in one piece as the model will be fixed from .040 styrene. It has a tongue to take two horses side by side, and below that a cross piece for a single horse to be attached to. In addition there are a couple of sets of steps for the driver to ascend the his seat – straightened paper clip wire forms the basic shape for them with discs for the steps themselves. The axles are made from 3mm square Plastruct (styrene) tube with some 1.5mm wire glued into the ends for the wheels to fit onto; I need a wrap of paper as the holes were slightly larger; the outer end of the (Hobbies) wheels have a disc in them and the a small piece of 1.5mmm strip painted brass colour for the adjuster.

The floor for the truck is made from 2mm styrene, scored for the plank lines (both sides to stop it bowing) and the underside of the floor had the supports added, again from 3mm square strips; my little Proxxon saw being used for cutting these. The sides having been roughly cut to length were tapered with half of them having a groove cut in the top of them to accept a piece of 1.2mm wire this is glued in and will support a longitudinal piece that will hold the ‘wet weather’ tarpaulins if required. The stepboard, made from 1.5mm styrene, for the driver is stiffened by some ‘pop can’ strip, as is the underside of his seat, that being 1mm sheet. 


The sides are made to slot in to a set of holes through the deck; they go through the side rails below then, the rail itself being covered in a .010 overlay. The front of the vehicle has a couple of cupboards with a peaked top – this is also used as a walkway from the steps for the driver, and the surface is a different colour the intention being that it is sanded for grip. Two more tool boxes are fitted between the wheels allowing some clearance for the front wheel turntable.

The canopy for the driver is made from some scrap brass strip from an old 4mm etched brass hit stiffened up with a piece of my double aluminum strip, and the three bows are paper clip wire formed to shape (using a pair of round nose pliers). Onto those when glued in position is a double layer of good writing paper painted before fitting and glued on with UHU clear glue. An extra layer covers the wires inside the cover. There is a set of 3 discs to replicate the covers ability to move slightly and to allow it drop down backwards; there are 2 discs covering the join of the three wires (with plenty of glue, Evo-stik, and some superglue. It does not move!

At the rear and just inside the rear door there are a couple of loading ramps fitting through the floor; the pair are glued to the rear cross piece between the upwards projecting wires and their horizontal piece on top – these are not shown in the Dover book, they have been added for some strength and to allow some (canvas) tarpaulins to be fitted in place -more of that good writing paper, with some ‘pop can’ strip for the fixing straps when rolled up.

Still to make are the harnesses for the horses, some minor bits of strip to be added and a couple of slatted crates for the interior with some rope (heavyweight cotton) scattered about (on the top of the verticals behind the slatted sides) – like the sailing ships had on their belaying pins. Some small bits of timber will also ‘decorate’ the floor, to the outside will be a couple of nameplates for the owning company and of course a driver is needed! To assist him to get into the deck of the vehicle at the rear will be a couple of steps on paperclip wire, as the trucks floor is a scale 4 foot from the ground! 

Last night more paper clips were straightened out and used for the supports for the steps, the steps themselves being 6mm diameter discs with a sliver cut off and glued in location. A handrail is added at the end of the side panels to give the driver some assistance – the last photo shows the vehicle upside down with one side’s steps painted with the other as built. The rear flap has also gained a couple of twisted wire chains to hold it in position, as it has been dropped a small amount.

Here are some photos.










The underside with the front turntable under construction



















Two photo of the body being built -the slats are made from some PVC sheet (the PVC came from a PVC door make being treated as 'scrap'), the white is styrene sheet. Just seen are the strips of thin aluminum sheet from pop or beer cans on the front of the body.t 



















The paint brushes have been in use with three coats of paint added (red stains well but dries to a very thin color), and a (scale) 5 foot tall figure added for comparison. The tool box on the front is also used for access to the drivers seat - hence the 'dirty earth' color except for the center part. The 'tongue' for the motive power (schliech) is made, and the front of the turntable alos has a lower cross piece for single horses. The wheels are from the UK company 'Hobbies' they onl;y make two sizez and both are used on the truck.










Two shire horses in location and a comparison with an earlier built small van. 










A leter addition - I added the rear steps, handrails and dropped the rear flap a bit; it then gained some twisted fuse wire to replicate the chains for it, one set of steps is painted the other was for the photo left as built. Also the two extra storage boxes cab ve seen not very deep but the front turntable needed the space to (supposedly) turn. Everything will be fixed and the whole ensemble will be fixed to a base both for safety and ease of movement outside to the village and its central road. The tarpaulins are fixed in position, as in the above text.

Yours Peter.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: A new Heavy (horsedrawn) jtruck*

Peter

Another fine example of your skill at building period wagons of all shapes and description, well done.


----------



## Hugh Napier (Oct 10, 2012)

*RE: A new Heavy (horsedrawn) jtruck*

As a horseman and a railway man I have to say I am very impressed with these models - superb! Now all you have to do is find a source of miniature 'Liverpool' bits!  

Hugh


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: A new Heavy (horsedrawn) jtruck*

That is one sweet wagon! Your details are awesome. Appreciate the info on the build details also.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

*RE: A new Heavy (horsedrawn) jtruck*

Very nice work. You have a great eye for detail


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Hugh,

They will be massively simplified, I normally have just the ring, which is 3mm diameter by the way; I can put on the vertical pieces but without the slots for fixing the reins to - not really possible in 1mm wide(!!) wide strip; also 1mm strip can be a bit weak - which is why I went for just the rings- - the centre part is hidden as you will know!

Thank you for the kind comments though

Yours Peter.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi All,

Thank you for the kind comments - they are all appreciated.









More will follow - I have more wheels, and horses that need something around them.

Yours Peter.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice work, Peter. Makes one want to model the olden days.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

And for any that are interested an updated PDF of Peter's scratch build's.









Peter Bunce's - Horse Drawn Vehicles (PDF 5.23MB)[/b]


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Steve,


That is very helpful and - thanks for your time and efforts. 

Yours Peter.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

I have added the 'bits & Pieces' of ropes and bits of wood, well 'in scale' planks and such to the vehicle and built a new slatted side crate for a load for it - here are some photos - 




















Two close up photos of the bits inside- - the rope (varying thicknesses of string & cotton coiled up and glued over the top of the side stakes) and scrap pieces all different shades of earth & brown, glued around the edges of the deck.













Inside is a 'load' - a collection of bits of polystyrene packaging  wrapped over with a piece of paper and painted to suit, all one a base that is fixed in from the bottom. The crate itself is made from 1mm ply cut into strips amd joined together with clear glue; the resultant sides end s and top are then glued together with the base being open - into that is glued the 'load' Here is the crate after being attacked with varying shades of earth color s to 'age' it. The actual size is 56mm long x 42mm wide and 44mm deep. I may add some metal reinforcement plates - if so they are likely to be made from black 1/2mm styrene.













Finally here is the vehicle with a load - the above crate is at the back of the vehicle - it was loaded from the top and side with the load maneuvered around to get the right orientation. Nice exercise for the fingers in twisting and turning it round to its correct position! alas, though the wagon cannot yet go anywhere - someone forgot the motive power







that is next, not certain if it will have mules or horses. Then the base will be made to keep all in the correct locations, and make the whole ensemble easy to move.

Yours peter.


----------

